# Sale on Chicago Transit Authority Ventra Passes



## denmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

If you are going to Chicago for the gathering, or like myself going on a trip there in the future, there is a big sale on passes.

*Promotional 1-Day CTA Pass: $5 (down from $10)*
*Promotional 3-Day CTA pass: $15 (down from $20)*
*Promotional 7-Day CTA pass: $20 (down from $28)*
You must order it by Nov 25 and can be used anytime in the future. I have used the 3 day pass in the past and will use it again next April. They do not start until the first use and then expire at that *time *1, 3, or 7 days later. I get it for convenience even though it may cost more if you hardly use it.


----------



## willem (Oct 3, 2021)

Alright, I'm completely unfamiliar with how Ventra works. Sometime before Covid-time, I got a Ventra Reduced Fare Permit (almost certainly for being an old person). As far as I can recall, it was mailed to me and I have never used it, but I'm not confident in either of those assertions. Is this promotion something that I can use? Can I order a pass on-line and have it added to my card, so I'm ready to go when I arrive in Chicago? Thanks for any hints.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 3, 2021)

OK, so I have a Ventra card already. Can I just wait until I get to Chicago and buy the disciunted pass at the machine in the station, or do I have to log in to the web site and buy it there?

Also, how much is a single ride?


----------



## denmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

I have had a card for years and used it twice. It is actually a debit card that can be used two ways. Passes or money can be added to it and used at a later date. I just added the 3 day pass to my card and I will not use it until next year. You can go to the Ventra website and add it to the card. Ventra announced that they are phasing out the debit cards for a card of their own. Mine expires in January so I expect the new one soon. They will transfer old passes to the new card. Note that if you want to use a credit card to buy the pass and do not have a current card attached to the system go to your account first and add it. I tried to purchase the pass and it kept going to a choose the payment method which was blank. My card expiration date had passed and I had to add a new one. There is no senior fare for the pass but with the discount and convenience it is worth the price even at the full cost. I have no idea of how the Ventra Reduced Fare Permit would be used. This is what my current card looks like.


----------



## denmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> OK, so I have a Ventra card already. Can I just wait until I get to Chicago and buy the disciunted pass at the machine in the station, or do I have to log in to the web site and buy it there?
> 
> Also, how much is a single ride?


You can order it at the Ventra website and get the discount until Nov 25. You can also add it at a machine before then. Details are at the Ventra website. Home Page | Ventra


----------



## daybeers (Oct 3, 2021)

Do the passes ever expire? Meaning, could one buy a bunch of cheap passes before 11/25 to use anytime in the future?


----------



## denmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Do the passes ever expire? Meaning, could one buy a bunch of cheap passes before 11/25 to use anytime in the future?


"A Ventra Transit Account can contain up to three passes at one time New passes will not be activated until the pass you are currently using expires." You must also use them at least once every 18 months or they deduct $5 a month.








Terms and Conditions | Ventra






www.ventrachicago.com





Maybe you can get separate cards but they may check for duplicates in some way. I did not read the fine print about that. Just look at the above link.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 3, 2021)

denmarks said:


> "A Ventra Transit Account can contain up to three passes at one time New passes will not be activated until the pass you are currently using expires." You must also use them at least once every 18 months or they deduct $5 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'll be in Chicago a little under a year from now, so I suppose I can get a couple passes for while I'm there.

Do you mean $5 is subtracted from the card's transit value if not used for 18 months? That is ridiculous.


----------



## denmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I know I'll be in Chicago a little under a year from now, so I suppose I can get a couple passes for while I'm there.
> 
> Do you mean $5 is subtracted from the card's transit value if not used for 18 months? That is ridiculous.


*Dormancy Fee*

If a Ventra Transit Account has been inactive for 18 continuous months (it has not been used for transit or reloaded), a dormancy fee of $5 per month may be charged against the account until the balance is reduced to zero. Any unused pass products in the account will be converted to the amount initially paid for that pass. You can stop the monthly deduction of the dormancy fee at any time with a single use of the account for transit or by adding value to your account. If you have registered your Ventra Transit Account and provided contact information, you will be sent a warning notice prior to the initial assessment of the dormancy fee to inform you that a dormancy fee will soon be charged if your account remains inactive.

If the value in your Ventra Transit Account is less than the dormancy fee, the remaining value in your account will be reduced to zero.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 3, 2021)

Ah okay, I thought it would also go negative, I usually do the math to leave transit cards at zero, especially useful when you have affordable, common sense passes like CTA (looking at you, MTA, MBTA, WMATA). Still silly to have a fee though.


----------



## denmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Ah okay, I thought it would also go negative, I usually do the math to leave transit cards at zero, especially useful when you have affordable, common sense passes like CTA (looking at you, MTA, MBTA, WMATA). Still silly to have a fee though.


Mine has been sitting around for 4 years unused and I just added the pass. I last also had a 3 day pass that I used up. It would have been cheaper to pay each fare with a senior discount but not as convenient. The 7 day pass for $20 is great if I was staying that long.


----------



## NorthShore (Oct 12, 2021)

denmarks said:


> "A Ventra Transit Account can contain up to three passes at one time New passes will not be activated until the pass you are currently using expires." You must also use them at least once every 18 months or they deduct $5 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually had 6 one day passes on my card before they extended the deadline to purchase past Labor Day.


----------



## NorthShore (Oct 12, 2021)

denmarks said:


> I have had a card for years and used it twice. It is actually a debit card that can be used two ways. Passes or money can be added to it and used at a later date. I just added the 3 day pass to my card and I will not use it until next year. You can go to the Ventra website and add it to the card. Ventra announced that they are phasing out the debit cards for a card of their own. Mine expires in January so I expect the new one soon. They will transfer old passes to the new card. Note that if you want to use a credit card to buy the pass and do not have a current card attached to the system go to your account first and add it. I tried to purchase the pass and it kept going to a choose the payment method which was blank. My card expiration date had passed and I had to add a new one. There is no senior fare for the pass but with the discount and convenience it is worth the price even at the full cost. I have no idea of how the Ventra Reduced Fare Permit would be used. This is what my current card looks like.
> View attachment 24702



The old Ventra cards (as pictured) are, indeed, also a reloadable debit card. The new ones, however, are not. The expiration dates on newer cards are also much further out (like 20 years.) But more durable.


----------



## punkrawker4783 (Oct 13, 2021)

If you fly into OHare, there is a cash surcharge making it $5 to enter at OHare only, the day pass gets its value right there, if your flying in (which I do a lot), then all your rides are “free” for the next 24hours If you take any.


----------

